# مصنع باز الخليج للصناعات الورقية



## اماني (1 يونيو 2010)

مصنع باز الخليج للصناعات الورقية
Gulf Baz Trd. & Ind.






لصناعة الأكواب الورقية للمشروبات الساخنه بمسكة او بدون جميع المقاسات ومطبوعه00

لتواصل: 


للتواصل مع مدير المبيعات ارجو الاتصال على 00966505869569



[email protected]


ومطلوب موزعين معتمدين خارج السعودية00 
الكويت وقطر والاردن و سوريا ومصر والسودان واليمن00


----------

